# Rancilio Rocky SD or Nemox Lux



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Which of the above would be best suited alongside a Gaggia Classic.

I need a starter grinder that will produce a passable espresso grind for the incoming Classic.

Advice much appreciated.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

